# I'm recovering...feeling like a kid again?



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

The stress and turmoil this condition put me through was enough for any person to be extremely frustrated, angry, anxious, scared and hopeless. It's been three months and I'm feeling much better.

What I learned is that your body is part of you rmind and vice-versa. Learning to appreciate and love your body will in turn shape your mind, making it stronger and more resilient. I tapered off drugs, and have not gone to therapy...to be honest, your mind is quite powerful, it can created and destroy reality.

Im my recovery process I'm feeling like a kid somedays. I get certain urges for snacks that I havent eaten since I was a teengaer. Even sogns, especially music, I catch myself listening to songs i havent hear din years, and it feels invigorating!

The joy and nostalgia it brings makes me better everyday. In learning to control my mind and realize this thing is all anxiety, I have relinquished ,any bad habits and formed good ones in the absence of those.

Im not 100% nor am I 100% being without any bad habits. But the mind can conquer all, if not, most.

Im also suddenyl remembering places, sounds, smells that I thought I had forgotten forever...its almost as some re-awakening.

And this awakening feels a lot more refreshing than my younger self.

Perhpas this is some life-esperience for me to open my eyes and live life and appreciate the beauty that is in front of me.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

willbarwa said:


> The stress and turmoil this condition put me through was enough for any person to be extremely frustrated, angry, anxious, scared and hopeless. It's been three months and I'm feeling much better.
> 
> What I learned is that your body is part of you rmind and vice-versa. Learning to appreciate and love your body will in turn shape your mind, making it stronger and more resilient. I tapered off drugs, and have not gone to therapy...to be honest, your mind is quite powerful, it can created and destroy reality.
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like you've repersonalized... DP for me consisted of a mind body detachment 24/7, and a lot of dulled emotions and existential thoughts.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> Definitely sounds like you've repersonalized... DP for me consisted of a mind body detachment 24/7, and a lot of dulled emotions and existential thoughts.


Not quite. But yes, I'm getting there!


----------

